# The Kubota Way!!



## Archdean

Wish I had this when I lived in Alaska!!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/finance_field2.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">


----------



## Fordfarm

I wouldn't mind having it NOW!


----------



## JDFANATIC

Dean,

Is that the B3030 model? I have a friend who bleeds green, but has been hard pressed to ignore that model. It comes in at a very competitive price when compared to the Deere 3x20 series and has got all the features, styling and ergonomics to give the green guys fits!


----------



## Archdean

JD, Send your friend this and he can bleed ORANGE!!

http://www.kubota.com/f/Products/B2630.cfm

Picture Gallery


----------



## JDFANATIC

Dean,

He really is considering that 3030 Cab model. I forget the exact numbers, but the Deere 3320 is several grand more and has less 3PH and loader capacity.


----------



## Archdean

As you know it replaced the B2910 last year! Mine is essentialy the same thing only a bit smaller/ but with the better styling/bells and whistles// When you see a number like 10 or 30 behind the first two as in my B7510 the 10 means it is the Delux version!!


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Dean,
> 
> He really is considering that 3030 Cab model. I forget the exact numbers, but the Deere 3320 is several grand more and has less 3PH and loader capacity. *


That would be enough for me to dump green and go orange

thankfully I'm not in the market


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *That would be enough for me to dump green and go orange
> 
> thankfully I'm not in the market  *


Hi Duc!! What you just said is why IMO JD needs to count less on brand loyality and wake up and be competive in the smelling of the rose's game!! As I have previously said Kubota does their homework just like Honda/Toyota and Nissan did!!

Look what happened in the auto market!! As of today Ford just acted on that message and will come out miles ahead of [email protected]!


----------



## ducati996

I agree Dean!! Oh I forgot - Deere is a profitable company nowhere near the dire shape of Ford or GM


----------



## GaryE

I keep looking at that picture… You call that snow? That is nothing more than a minor dusting.


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by GaryE _
> *I keep looking at that picture… You call that snow? That is nothing more than a minor dusting.  *


Gary! Believe me, for living in Alaska for 14 years I know the difference, I had a 743 Bobcat parked at my house during the winter just so I could clear my driveway and a Dodge one ton with a western 8.5' front mounted snowplow just to plow my mountain road so we could get home and go to my store every day, generally till at least the month of June!!

I would gladly put those dollars to a much better use by having the Kubota W/blower than tying up $80,000 of equipment that could not do the job near as well!!


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by GaryE _
> *I keep looking at that picture… You call that snow? That is nothing more than a minor dusting.  *


Minor dusting???? HECK THAT IS A BLIZZARD AND AN AVALANCHE AND SIGNS OF THE APOCALYPSE FOR US COONA$$ TYPES! 

HEHE

yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## GaryE

Dean,

Sorry for the delay… Had to replace my computer….. the smoke was a tell tail sign of trouble I guess! :smoking: 

The town here has a blower on their L3710, much like mine. I have to tell you, I can plow much faster with my F250 than they can clear with the Kubota. They only use it to clear sidewalks, I do that with my FEL and BB! I would never trade my pickup with it’s plow for a snow blower. At least not to clear my driveway and door yard. (“door yard” is a local term!) 

Gary


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by GaryE _
> *Dean,
> 
> Sorry for the delay… Had to replace my computer….. the smoke was a tell tail sign of trouble I guess! :smoking:
> 
> The town here has a blower on their L3710, much like mine. I have to tell you, I can plow much faster with my F250 than they can clear with the Kubota. They only use it to clear sidewalks, I do that with my FEL and BB! I would never trade my pickup with it’s plow for a snow blower. At least not to clear my driveway and door yard. (“door yard” is a local term!)
> 
> Gary *


Sorry about computer!

While I agree with your plow being the faster of the two, with 9' of acumulation, even my bobcat was limited!! The blower would of solved that problem!!


----------

